# Recibir 8 bits por el puerto paralelo



## PercyPablo (Dic 16, 2006)

Tengo problemas con el visual foxpro con el puerto paralelo, puedo enviar datos pero no puedo recibir, 
DECLARE PortOut IN "io.dll" integer, integer
PortOut(0x378,36)
Esto va bien, pero PortIn falla

DECLARE PortIn IN "io.dll" integer
text.value=PortIn(0x379)
al momento de mostrar el dato me devuelve .T. , cuando de la otra pc estoy enviando datos deberia salir el valor escrito de la otra pc.

Tambien se que se puede recibir solo 5 bit por el puerto de estado y yo necesito recibor los 8 bits enviados de la otra pc, hay alguna manera de hacer esto, podria ser con el RightPortShift o el LeftPortShift ? . he intentado darle solucion conectacto los pines 7,8,9 de un conector (puerto de datos) con el 14,15,16 del otro conector de mi cable (puerto de control), de esta manera poder capturar los bit faltantes con un sola sesion, pero me podrian decir como leo  los datos del puerto de control?, esta bien esta solucion ?, si tienen un ejemplo en vfp o en vbasic sobre esto lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 17, 2006)

HOLA AMIGO


Yo te aconsejo que primero que todo revises en el SET UP del computador que el puerto paralelo se encuentre activo para modo de transmision y recepcion. ahi te sle puerto paralelo y que te indique qie este resive y transmite.

Tambien que tengas el inpout32.dll para que lo puedas hacer , este .dll es creo, necesario para que todo te funcione bien. Corrigjanme si me equivoco, pero pues yo uso en VIsual basic esto y funciona perfecto.

espero te sirva lo que te dije


----------



## Willington (Mar 14, 2007)

para leer 8 bits por el puerto primero hay que cambiarlo a direccion In, esto
es escribiento un 1 en el 5 bit del puerto de control

el puerto de control tiene 8 bits solo que hacia fuera tiene 4.

asi que la cosa es asi:
PortOut(0x378+2,32)    (00010000)
text.value=PortIn(0x379) 

yo postee aqui un programa para eso, en VB con el io.dll el programa se llama 
interfase LPT ... una buscadita no esta de mas ...


saludos


----------

